# E.C. Kraus Out of business Replacement advice?



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

E.C. Kraus went out of business. Anyone have any advice for a replacement supplier of wine making supplies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Well, that's a shame.

Their page redirects to Adventures in Homebrewing. I have used them before, as well as Homebrew Ohio.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Ed's blog has been moved to the Adventures in Homebrewing site. Wine Making and Beer Brewing Blog | Adventures in Homebrewing - It is nice that resource has not been lost.


----------

